# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Where to buy & fill CO2 tanks??



## Ryan Wright (Feb 4, 2003)

So I had planned to buy a 20lb tank from a local place tonight, but it didn't quite work out that way. All of their tanks were old, painted with chips all over them, rusted, etc. They wanted $110+ for an old ugly tank. Seemed silly.

So I figured I'd just order a nice new 20lb aluminum tank online. This tank is going to be visible next to my fish tank, so I want it to look nice. Does anyone know any good online retailers?

One problem, though: I've always figured when I needed to refill my tank, I'd just take it in to some place and wait 5 minutes while they refilled it. Apparently that isn't the case, because all of the local places I've called (all two of the places listed under "gas" in the yellow pages) don't refill tanks, they ship them off to be refilled, and you don't get your own tank back, and even if you do it will be all scratched and dented up when it comes back.

So what do I do? I don't want to swap my tank out when I refill it. When I buy a tank I want to keep that tank for the rest of my life, because I'll know it has been well taken care of. Any idea where else I might look to find someone who will fill my tank on site?

-Ryan


----------



## Ryan Wright (Feb 4, 2003)

So I had planned to buy a 20lb tank from a local place tonight, but it didn't quite work out that way. All of their tanks were old, painted with chips all over them, rusted, etc. They wanted $110+ for an old ugly tank. Seemed silly.

So I figured I'd just order a nice new 20lb aluminum tank online. This tank is going to be visible next to my fish tank, so I want it to look nice. Does anyone know any good online retailers?

One problem, though: I've always figured when I needed to refill my tank, I'd just take it in to some place and wait 5 minutes while they refilled it. Apparently that isn't the case, because all of the local places I've called (all two of the places listed under "gas" in the yellow pages) don't refill tanks, they ship them off to be refilled, and you don't get your own tank back, and even if you do it will be all scratched and dented up when it comes back.

So what do I do? I don't want to swap my tank out when I refill it. When I buy a tank I want to keep that tank for the rest of my life, because I'll know it has been well taken care of. Any idea where else I might look to find someone who will fill my tank on site?

-Ryan


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

fire extinguisher shops around here will fill it while I am present!


----------



## imported_Sam (Feb 5, 2003)

A little less common, but some paintball shops will fill 'em.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Ryan,

Check the fire extinguisher shops and the local pop distributor. Somewhere out there in the wilds you can find someone who fills them.

www.kegworks.com has a new steel tank (paint it if you wish) for $109.95 + shipping. That's a pretty good price.

Semper Fi


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

look in the yellow pages for your local airgas.


----------



## imported_Fred (Feb 1, 2003)

Ryan,
Look for places that supply O2 for medical use as well as other gasses.....they tend to keep the tanks stored inside and in better shape.

The down side to "keeping" your own tank, outside of initial outlay is it is your responsibility for having it safty inspected.

Fred


----------



## otherguy (Feb 2, 2003)

ryan, check out ebay for 20lb tanks, I saw a place selling them new for $99 plus shipping.

Brandon


----------



## Ryan Wright (Feb 4, 2003)

Hello,

Regarding eBay - Thank you for the info!! Never thought to look there. I bought a new 20lb aluminum tank from them, and it's on it's way. $117 and change shipped, and it's got that nice aluminum finish on the outside.

I also found a local outfit that will fill my tank while I wait. Thanks to everyone who provided me info on this - after calling a couple of medical suppliers based on suggestions here, one of them referred me to a place called "Oxarc". Their "CO2 guy" is there to fill bottles every morning, and they said I can just bring mine in shortly after they open.

Looks like I'm all set! Now, I just have to wait for my equipment to arrive...

-Ryan


----------

